# My little invention :P



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I was getting really fed up of crickets dieing and having to buy them so often when only a few were being ate! So i knew they were dying due to when one dies it releases amonia killing the rest. The livefood boxes hardly have adequate ventilation so I cut out a top of the livefood lid and glue gunned a piece of mesh on the top! My crickets have now went from lasting a week to about a month! I have done this with small and big crikets and morios just make sure your mesh is secure!


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

nice idea but you could just buy a cricket keeper instead


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I could but that would mean spending money on something that isnt very good! They dont offer as much ventilation as these


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

i just buy crickets. If they die they die. Money is only money we might as well spend it on something  lol but no i like the idea its pretty good well done


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Get on dragons den!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Coincidentally, I just wrote this guide today, maybe its of use? Live Food Care - Getting the most out of your reptile live food


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Coincidentally, I just wrote this guide today, maybe its of use? Live Food Care - Getting the most out of your reptile live food


did read your page and its good info. i just havent got the room to have lots of bigger cages full of feeders so came up with this. Its hardley a genious idea but it works well!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Atonks said:


> i just buy crickets. If they die they die. Money is only money we might as well spend it on something  lol but no i like the idea its pretty good well done


but think about it, if they are dieing they must be unhealthy so you are feeding your pets unhealthy food,


----------



## Lezbatt (Oct 27, 2011)

123dragon said:


> but think about it, if they are dieing they must be unhealthy so you are feeding your pets unhealthy food,


The mesh is to get rid of the harmful gasses that all dead things give off when they die, So with the mesh on top I think it is decreasing the possibility of feeding your rep unhealthy food as the gas will instantly rise out of the mesh and you could easily get fresh air circulating through the box again. Quite often I have got crickets from my local pet shop and there is already a few dead ones in there, good point you have got about them being unhealthy I might change where i buy food


----------



## peterjordan4 (Nov 5, 2011)

cleaverrr idea


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Good thinking, it should also let any dead ones dry out, preventing mould and fungus growing!

I've tried breeding crickets a few times but always found them more trouble than they're worth, especially compared to dubias!

Best,
Paul


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Lezbatt said:


> The mesh is to get rid of the harmful gasses that all dead things give off when they die, So with the mesh on top I think it is decreasing the possibility of feeding your rep unhealthy food as the gas will instantly rise out of the mesh and you could easily get fresh air circulating through the box again. Quite often I have got crickets from my local pet shop and there is already a few dead ones in there, good point you have got about them being unhealthy I might change where i buy food


yeah thee will always be dead ones when you buy them my comment was aimed at Atonks because he doesnt care that they die were as i do what ever i can to make sure they dont die


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

The crickets I kept for my sisters beardie lived in the tubs they came in with the cardboard egg thing taken out and a cut piece of cardboard toilet roll to replace it. They has bits of greens and some oat/bran stuff in the bottom. All dead or dying were removed ASAP. They lived for ages.

Just giving my story on what worked for me, maybe you could take the dead ones out? They dont all jump out if you open the tub carefully and don't scare them


----------

